

Ask HN: Is there a list of dead YC startups? - vaksel

They can't all be chugging along..can they?
======
teuobk
This appears to be a reasonably complete list (refer to the YC sheet):

[http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AkkhSN3vaY4jdF90b1l1...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AkkhSN3vaY4jdF90b1l1Vnl5NmZjaTBNQWlJYVozMEE&hl=en)

According to that list, 14 are dead.

That might be an underestimate, as BusinessWeek's Top Angels in Tech list puts
the number of dead YC startups at about 21.

------
pg
A couple months ago someone posted a fairly complete list of every startup
we've funded, including his guess at their current status. IIRC it was wrong
in some details but not far off as an overall picture.

~~~
ilamont
In your view, what are the most common reasons for YC startup failures? I know
you've mentioned the importance of having the right team in the past (as well
as having a team, as opposed to a single founder). Generally speaking, what
else comes into play when a Y Combinator startup fails?

